# Kiwi (Gold) aus Samen ziehen



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Sep. 2006)

Hi.

Es gibt ja seit einiger Zeit diese goldenen Kiwis. Die wie ich finde 1000 mal besser schmecken als die normalen grünen.

Hab mir jetzt ein paar Samen raus gemacht.
Will sie nächstes Jahr mal aussähen.

Meint ihr ob das was wird?

Es gibt doch auch Kiwis die winterhart sind, wie sieht es bei dieser aus?


----------



## gabi (23. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Kiwi (Gold) aus Samen ziehen*

Hi Mirko,

hab die auch schon mal gegessen. Mh, lecker. Hab aber keine Zucht-Erfahrungen. Aber schmecken tun sie wirklich gut.


----------



## Dodi (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Kiwi (Gold) aus Samen ziehen*

Hallo Mirko!

Wir haben jahrelang Kiwi's im Garten gehabt (normale). Richtig ausgereift sind sie in unseren Breiten jedoch nie. Musste die relativ kleinen, noch harten Früchte immer vor dem ersten Frost abnehmen und im Haus nachreifen lassen - sind dann aber nicht alle essbar bzw. schmackhaft gewesen.
Mag sein, dass es jetzt besser wird, wo unsere Sommer immer heisser werden...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Kiwi (Gold) aus Samen ziehen*

Hi Mirko,

probieren geht über studieren. Sä die Kerne mal im Frühjahr im Haus auf der Fensterbank aus (Keimtemperatur >20 Grad). Wenn welche aufgehen heißt das aber nicht das es auch Früchte gibt. Das dauert schon ein paar Jahre bis Du feststellen kannst ob die Früchte innen gelb sind . Einmal überwiegt bei Kiwiaussaaten meist ein Geschlecht (Du brauchst ja min. eine männliche für 5-6 weibliche Kiwipflanzen), daher mußt Du sehr viele Pflanzen großziehen. Die Sämlinge werden erst mit 3-5 Jahren zur ersten Blüte kommen (dann erst kann man das Geschlecht feststellen), und falls dann noch ander Kiwipflanzen (z.B Actinidia arguta - die kleinen die man hier am häufigsten angebaut sieht - Actinidia kolomikta - Zierkiwi mit weiß-rosa- grünen Blättern, sind alles Männchen) in der Nachbarschaft vorhanden sind können Kreuzungen entstehen. Die großfrüchtigen gelben/grünen Kiwi (Actinidia deliciosa (chinensis)) sind auch nicht ganz winterhart (eher was für Weinbauklima)- ersten Winter frostfrei überwintern - und werden riesig (klettern über 10m hoch).
Sehr wahrscheinlich werden alle grün bleiben (Wildform). Sät man z.B. Äpfel aus entwickeln sich daraus fast nur wilde Apfelbäume mit kleinen holzigen Früchten. Sorten werden daher so gut wie immer auf Wildlinge aufgepfropft.

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Kiwi (Gold) aus Samen ziehen*

Hi.

Danke für eure Antworten.

Werd ja sehen obs was wird.


@ Franke: Danke für die ausführliche Info. Das hab ich z.B. alles gar nicht gewusst.


----------

